
E-waste recycling innovator faces prison for trying to extend life of PCs - camtarn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2018/02/15/eric-lundgren-e-waste-recycling-innovator-faces-prison-for-trying-to-extend-lifespan-of-pcs/
======
kup0
If the licenses are what is worth the money, not the discs, and the licenses
are still tied to the PCs that the restore discs are being provided with, I
don't see the significant problem here other than the infringement of using
MS/Dell logos on the discs themselves.

Really seems like a reach by Microsoft to claim lost sales. Already had a
negative view of Microsoft, especially from their past, but this is
ridiculous.

------
iamdave
_Microsoft attorney Bonnie MacNaughton wrote to Hurley, the judge, describing
the case as one of “software piracy,” costing the computer industry billions
annually, and saying that prosecution was important “to deter others from
engaging in the illicit global trade in decoupled product activation keys”_

Yet earlier in the article it's stated:

 _Microsoft filed a letter seeking $420,000 in restitution for lost sales_

So which one is it?

------
JSeymourATL
* “The value’s in the license. They didn’t understand that.”*

Friendly Challenge to Bill & Melinda Gates -- this lawsuit goes counter to
your Foundation goals, helping the world's poorest. Fix This!

------
strommen
> Lundgren claims that the assistant U.S. attorney on the case told him,
> “Microsoft wants your head on a platter and I’m going to give it to them.”

Are you kidding me.

